# ALUBIKE O MONGOOSE?



## JmValVer (Feb 2, 2021)

Que tal amigos, recién adquiri una bicicleta rigida que compré a un precio muy accesible en Costco, me pareció agradable pero ya teniendo 20 dias en ella me llamó mas la atención otras marcas.

quisiera invertir aproximadamente 10mil en una mejor bicicleta por lo cual tengo en mente dos modelos que vi en internet:
Una es una Mongoose R29 Doble susp o una Alubike Rigida R29

ustedes que opinión tienen por ambas bicicletas, muchisimas gracias por el aporte.
¡Saludos desde Veracruz!
Dejó imágenes de las opciones posibles


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, bienvenido al foro. 
Por el presupuesto que tienes todos aquí te recomendaremos irte por una fija y usada, pues una bici decente de doble suspensión te costará mucho mucho mucho más.
Creo que aquí hay varios miembros que te podrán asesorar mejor que yo pero en mercado libre hay muchas opciones de bicicletas usadas que pueden tener poco uso y buen precio. Te recomiendo que aproveches que en ocasiones hay quienes compran una bici buena y resulta que no les gustó el hobby/deporte y la venden barata sólo para deshacerse de ellas. Esos son tus vendedores Target. 
saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Estimado JM ,

Inserto en tu mensaje mi comentario al respecto .*

Que tal amigos, recién adquiri una bicicleta rigida que compré a un precio muy accesible en Costco, me pareció agradable pero ya teniendo 20 dias en ella me llamó mas la atención otras marcas.

_*Me queda claro que comprar una bici en Costco y aun precio muy accesible no es la mejor compra ,no sabemos si lo que tu querías era una bici de montaña o para otro tipo de uso.

A no ser que de plano la bici esté realmente imposible de pedalear o que el subirte a ella el pedaleo sea un suplicio , yo te recomendaría que les des un chance a la bici.. y a ti &#8230;.para adaptarte a ella, por un chance me refiero a mas tiempo , 20 días es muy poco , espera usarla por lo menos unos seis meses, úsala ,disfrútala por lo menos para desquitar lo que pagaste por ella .*_

*Así*_* nos pasó a muchos cuando compramos la primera bici , sobre todo cuando compramos en caliente y sin la debida asesoría y consejo de alguien que ya le sabe y le entiende a esto.*_

quisiera invertir aproximadamente 10mil en una mejor bicicleta por lo cual tengo en mente dos modelos que vi en internet:
Una es una Mongoose R29 Doble susp o una Alubike Rigida R29

_*Sin conocer la bici de Costo me aviento a decir que no creo que con ninguna de las dos bicis que mencionas vas a mejorar mucho o a dar un salto cualitativo en relaciòn a la bici que compraste , mejor guarda los 10 mil y junta otro tanto igual y como bien dice Psycho Marco busca en el mercado de bicis usadas o seminuevas una de marca reconocida y con un buen sistema de doble suspensión , por ahí hay en el rango de 20 a 30 mil pesos algunas verdaderas joyas a buen precio y que ; si están en muy buen estado te deberán dar un verdadero brinco de calidad que notarás al primer pedalazo en comparación de la Costco Bike .

Saludos y a pedalear esa Costco Bike !!!*_

ustedes que opinión tienen por ambas bicicletas, muchisimas gracias por el aporte.
¡Saludos desde Veracruz!
Dejó imágenes de las opciones posibles
[/QUOTE]


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> Por el presupuesto que tienes todos aquí te recomendaremos irte por *una fija y usada*, pues una* bici decente *de doble suspensión te costará mucho mucho mucho más.
> 
> saludos!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimadazo , azo azo... Psycho , conociéndote y sabedor de tu amplia cultura , capacidad profesional y el manejo del lenguaje , te solicito , pido y espero me ilumines, teniendo a bien explicarme no importa que te explayes en tu comentario a fin de que me quede claro el concepto tan progre de una bici " fija y usada "

Por otro lado tienes toda la razón contigo al expresar que una BICI DECENTE puede costar mucho mas , yo por eso prefiero una bici indecente, inmoral , impúdica, amoral, obscena, vil, desvergonzada, pero barata jajaja

Agradezco de antemano tu comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimadazo , azo azo... Psycho , conociéndote y sabedor de tu amplia cultura , capacidad profesional y el manejo del lenguaje , te solicito , pido y espero me ilumines, teniendo a bien explicarme no importa que te explayes en tu comentario a fin de que me quede claro el concepto tan progre de una bici " fija y usada "
> 
> ...


ja ja eres malo! 
creo que aquí debe cuidarse mucho el vocabulario pero creo que sí me la jalé, prolongué, etc. ja ja. 
Perdòn, por fija me refería a rígida y usada. 
saludos!


----------

